# preferred source for CALB these days?



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I am starting to shop for a replacement 130ah CALB cell.... Last batch I bought from Keegan at Calibpower.com. The site does not exist anymore.... Any recommendations for good vendor, good price, speedy delivery in US? I just need one cell, preferably one of the (now older) blue cased ones..... so I'm hoping one of the larger vendors has some old stock on the shelf?


----------



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

Maybe EV West has some in stock? I know Jack has some: http://www.evtv.me/


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/new-calb-ca-cells-orion-bms-143786.html


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

tomofreno said:


> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/new-calb-ca-cells-orion-bms-143786.html



yeah, these are not the 130ah though.... I'm doubting I can find an 'old blue' 130ah CALB cell to match my pack, so I may just re-cable around that cell, and click down the Elcon 3.2v to account for slightly lower pack voltage at end of charge. Going from 48 cells to 47 will hardly be noticeable.

I'm thinking this may be the best to maintain good top-balance anyway, since I am not too sure mixing in a new cell mid-pack would be good since it would probably have a slightly different internal resistance than the cells with 9k miles on them.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Keegan says he is still in business:

_Hi Tom,_
_Yes, we are here, as always, even better. Acturally, our new website www.calbusainc.com is under construction now._


*Keegan Han*

_CEO/CALB USA Inc._
_1623 West Second Street, Pomona, CA 91766_
_Tel: +1 909-865-8809, Cell: +1 626-383-2957_


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

tomofreno said:


> Keegan says he is still in business:
> 
> _Hi Tom,_
> _Yes, we are here, as always, even better. Acturally, our new website www.calbusainc.com is under construction now._
> ...


ahhhh, thanks for tracking him down! I've used him several times in the past, gotten timely delivery and good pricing.


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

tomofreno said:


> Keegan says he is still in business:
> 
> _Hi Tom,_
> _Yes, we are here, as always, even better. Acturally, our new website www.calbusainc.com is under construction now._
> ...


I contacted Keegan a few weeks ago about a small battery order and he responded quickly but told me he was only doing wholesale orders and suggested I contact electric car parts company (who didn't return my email).

I'm interested to hear what your experience is tracking down one cell as I'm having a bit of trouble finding anyone to sell me 13 cells and ship them to Canada. Evtv not only wont sell me batteries but I had to suffer through a series of insulting emails from Jack Rickard about how I was wasting his time. Nice guy...


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Yukon,
small orders don't waste _our_ time, and we _always_ return e-mails even if we can't help you, I will PM you with my e-mail if interested in a quote. let me know what ah you need and your postal code.
DT, I was told a while back by Keegan that he doesn't have any old cells left... (nor do we)
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

EV-propulsion.com said:


> Hi Yukon,
> small orders don't waste _our_ time, and we _always_ return e-mails even if we can't help you, I will PM you with my e-mail if interested in a quote. let me know what ah you need and your postal code.
> DT, I was told a while back by Keegan that he doesn't have any old cells left... (nor do we)
> Mike
> www.EV-propulsion.com


Thanks Mike.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Yukon_Shane said:


> Evtv not only wont sell me batteries but I had to suffer through a series of insulting emails from Jack Rickard about how I was wasting his time. Nice guy...


Oh brother...what was your "sin"?


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

Hollie Maea said:


> Oh brother...what was your "sin"?


I don't want to hijack this thread but basically he took exception to me asking if they had an alternate shipping method that might be cheaper then their online default.

I don't actual blame him for not wanting to bother with a small order that may have been administratively painful and not worth his time but I don't get why he felt he had to be a jerk about it. A simple "no" would have been fine with me.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Yukon_Shane said:


> I contacted Keegan a few weeks ago about a small battery order and he responded quickly but told me he was only doing wholesale orders and suggested I contact electric car parts company (who didn't return my email).
> 
> I'm interested to hear what your experience is tracking down one cell as I'm having a bit of trouble finding anyone to sell me 13 cells and ship them to Canada. Evtv not only wont sell me batteries but I had to suffer through a series of insulting emails from Jack Rickard about how I was wasting his time. Nice guy...



Keegan says he'll ship me one, but the shipping cost is $70 because of hazmat. I don't know what the deal is shipping to CA.

I'm thinking I will probably wire around the dead cell, and lower my charger EOV by 3.2v..... not replace the dead cell at this point.


----------

